
Show HN: New restdb.io JavaScript API makes databases more fun for webdevs - knutmartin
https://restdb.io/blog/#!posts/57307902b963bf6800000026
======
ameesdotme
So if I understand correctly, this will give read/write permissions to a
database within a webbrowser? Not to mention the requirement of jQuery.

Edit: Confirmed. It will.

